# NBA Draft Lottery



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Just starting up here. Lets hope for the #1 or #2 pick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Basel said:


> Best of luck!


Well thank you, I wasn't expecting anyone to reply in this thread for a loooooooooooooong time, lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

6th pick for the Wolves - not too bad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Expect Griffin, Rubio, Thabeet, Harden and Hill to be taken in some order with the first five picks.

I've got to think that DeRozan, Jennings or Evans will be the pick. I'm sure they'd prefer a PG so that Foye could move to SG.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I really wanted Rubio...I'll settle for either Derozan or Jennings.


----------



## Rikki G (Feb 15, 2009)

Chad Ford has us taking Derozan and Mullens. If that happens you can be sure we'll be picking in the high lottery again next year.... I could _live_ with Derozan but, lets be honest, Mullens would be flipping burgers if he wasn't seven feet tall. He isn't currently good and hasn't for a second showed me that he has the determination to get better. 

With the sixth pick I'm looking at Jennings, Curry and Evans but that could easily change.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Rikki G said:


> Chad Ford has us taking Derozan and Mullens. If that happens you can be sure we'll be picking in the high lottery again next year.... I could _live_ with Derozan but, lets be honest, Mullens would be flipping burgers if he wasn't seven feet tall. He isn't currently good and hasn't for a second showed me that he has the determination to get better.
> 
> With the sixth pick I'm looking at Jennings, Curry and Evans but that could easily change.



I don't want curry at all, or evans his shot is so bad...

I think if we suck next year, we better hope we suck hard because we owe our pick to the Clippers, which I think next year its top 5 protected, maybe top 10.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think Evans could be a good fit. Tyreke can run the point on offense and guard shooting guards on D. Foy can be the scorer he is and D-up on point guards....seems like a decent back-court for the future. With the 18th pick I would like to see a legit 6'11" or 7 footer to bring shot blocking and overall length to the front court. I am not sure who fits that description best, but that type of player would really fill out the roster for your team. Maybe moving the 18th and either Smith or Gomes could get you a rotation big man that you need.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> I think Evans could be a good fit. Tyreke can run the point on offense and guard shooting guards on D. Foy can be the scorer he is and D-up on point guards....seems like a decent back-court for the future. With the 18th pick I would like to see a legit 6'11" or 7 footer to bring shot blocking and overall length to the front court. I am not sure who fits that description best, but that type of player would really fill out the roster for your team. Maybe moving the 18th and either Smith or Gomes could get you a rotation big man that you need.



I really think this team is going to make alot of moves with the pieces we have.. picks 6,18.28,45,47 and then miller,cardinal,madsen, all are expiring I think and then gomes, smith, foye and telfair with love if we can find a nice center and a legit point guard.

Problem is..the only center in the draft is BJ Mullens who blows and is straight up potential right now.


----------

